# ,
, !
      ,         32   0503110  . 0503121.     .
  0503110   
"    040101100  ,  040102100   , 040101200   040102200   ;       (5  4)  1 "
  0503121   
" 290      110      5, 7"

      ?

----------


## M{}T

> , !
>       ,         32   0503110  . 0503121.     .
>   0503110   
> "    040101100  ,  040102100   , 040101200   040102200   ;       (5  4)  1 "
>   0503121   
> " 290      110      5, 7"
> 
>       ?


  :  18.12.2007  42-7.1-15/2.4-418,  28.10.2008  42-7.1-17/2.4-25,  128,    :Wink:

----------


## GAI

,  -        2009. -  ,  ,  .

----------


## Plesen~

31.12.2008 N 155 "             "
 5, . 5.19 
 ,        http://www.roskazna.ru/p/mk/otch.html

29.12.2009
    29.12.2009  42-7.4-05/2.1-768 "           " 

29.12.2009
    29.12.2009  42-7.4-05/2.1-767 "           "

----------


## GAI

!

----------


## Tanyazor

> !


            ,        ?     ,  :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> ?


     .

----------


## Plesen~

> ?


    155? 

http://www.roskazna.ru/store/22062009155n.zip

----------


## Tanyazor

!!

----------

0503128  0503138

----------


## margo46

> 0503128  0503138


      2009   .  ,  ?

----------

,          ,   ()    .

----------

> !!


       0503121, 0503130  0503127  ?
 .

----------


## Plesen~

> 2009   .  ,  ?


    ....    ....

2.        *64.8*  *75.5*       2010 .

64.8. **  **  (. 0503128)     (. 0503128),         (     )    ,   200  "   ",  510  "       "     4 - 12  (. 0503128),      (. 0503128).
*
75.5.* **  **  (. 0503138)     (. 0503138),           ,   200  " "   4 - 11  (. 0503138),      (. 0503138).";

----------


## Plesen~

,* margo46*,  , ,     ...   10 ...     0503179     ,  0503168 - ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> ()    .


**  -  ,    , **   -  ( ,   ,  )        **    ,  - ,    **   ;
*
*-  ,      ;

**  -     ** ,               ** - ,      ,      ,   ,    ;

----------

,  ,         .      " "

----------


## BorisG

> 


.    , ,     ,  . 
  -   6  .

----------

6  ?

----------


## margo46

> ....    ....
> 
> 2.        *64.8*  *75.5*       2010 .;


"  2010 ".     .   !

----------

.    :Frown:

----------

> 0503121, 0503130  0503127  ?
>  .


 155 . 5.19

----------

> 155 . 5.19


,    .
          ( )  304.04.                .0503121.
          ,        .              540      ???

----------


## Plesen~

> "  2010 ".     .   !


  .        ..     
  ,  !

----------


## Plesen~

> !


 ..     ...        :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> 6  ?


     ...

----------


## Plesen~

> ,    .
>           ( )  304.04.                .0503121.
>              540      ???


78.     ** ,  31    .


  540 -   541  542;

*541* -          030200000 "    ",  03030000 "    ",  030400000 "   " (  030405000 "      ,   "). *      03040400*0 "     ()   "  **        ;

*  542* -          030200000 "    ",  030300000 "    ",  030400000 "   " (  030405000 "      ,   "). *      030404000* "     ()   "  **        .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,        .


     ,   ,     ..

    .. "  " ..

----------


## Bhb

!!!
      , ?
    155      0503130  0503168 .

----------

!!!
     15    ???

----------


## .

http://www.roskazna.ru/p/mk/otch.html

31.12.2009
    31  2009 .  42-7.4-05/24-788 "               ,      ,         2009 ". 

  6 //http://www.roskazna.ru/store/130120106.doc
   ,       .




> 155      0503130  0503168 .


  6    0503130  0503168 **.

----------


## M{}T

* .* - !

----------

.361  362 .5 ( )     .121  .168   ?

----------


## 139

. 
,  0503121    ?

----------

*139*
. 78  128.

----------


## 139

.   ,       .

----------


## Lamura

2     0503138     0503138          ?

----------


## Anton N.

> 2     0503138     0503138          ?


    ,       ...   ,       ...

----------

110

----------

1 401 01 000, 1 401 01 200.

----------


## lavvvw

- 2 401 01 000 ?

----------


## Anton N.

! , ,       ,      17.01.2011??   23  24     (30404)       .     1-  22.3 ,        40101  . 110,        ,      . ,  .

----------


## VLDMR

> 1-  22.3 ,


 .  22.2  22.3   . 

     19.01  22.2   ,    22.3 - , .  :yes:

----------


## Anton N.

> .  22.2  22.3   . 
> 
>      19.01  22.2   ,    22.3 - , .


.    1. 

      ?   ,   24  25 (    )    (  )       5  4   230404  .110,     .  ,     .   ,   24     "",    30404   ...    ,   ,          (     ).  ,  -  ...

----------


## VLDMR

,   .  :Smilie: 

 1        ,    22.2  22.3 -    .
  230404 .

  -   1 -  . 
  -  .

ps:  ,      -     ,  ,     230404 -  ... 
,     / , , , 230404  110  (   )  . 
...     ...

----------


## lavvvw

-1 .130   .169 -    230404 -       -    -        .169   . 304 04

----------


## Anton N.

> -1 .130   .169 -    230404 -       -    -        .169   . 304 04


        .169  30404,     ,      .          .      .110,  .130, .121      .

    .130 = .110 = .121...   - ..

----------


## LD74

> .130 = .110 = .121...   - ..


  ,      ,                 304.04.  ,        .      -     /      **,        304.04          ,          .            /        .          ,              ,      /   :        ,                ,               .

----------


## Anton N.

> ,      ,                 304.04.  ,        .      -     /      **,        304.04          ,          .            /        .          ,              ,      /   :        ,                ,               .


     ,    .      .       30404,          .     .        .110,       .121.       ,      .    ,           30404       .

----------


## LD74

> .       30404,          .     .


,     :Smilie: .       030404   ,  ,  *    .*  "    "    -       030404 ,      /  .




> ,    ... ...      ,      .    ,           30404       .


, , ,          ?    ,  **   /       ?   ,      ,  " ",           .   /   ,        ,     ,       . ,       -     "" .     ,     /          . 
    1,      ,           ,  ,         /    1 " ",        .         ,           -    .

----------


## Anton N.

> "    "    -       030404 ,      /  .


 , ..    .




> , , ,          ?    ,  **   /       ?


        ... , ,  .  ,          ,      ,    230404.




> 1...


  1   ... ,       ,       :Big Grin:

----------

> , ..    .
> 
> 
>         ... , ,  .  ,          ,      ,    230404.
> 
> 
>   1   ... ,       ,


,      ,     ,

----------


## Dark23

.      ?

----------


## Dark23

.   ...

----------


## Anton N.

1    . 3  ...

----------

,   .    230404   ...   - ?

----------


## Anton N.

4     . 

/ 22.3 - .      - 22.2, 24.1   .        22.3,     ,       ,     ,     110   ,    30404. 

    230404,   ,     / ,    ,      ,     230404.    .     ...    ..  -  .. 

 / 24 (    )   ,       10  6  ,    7  540  . 121,   "",  ,   110    230404,   130404. 

 / 25 (    )   .  400  600      230404,    **,   **.  . 121       380,   230404 ,  30404 -    "". ..  /  .   ,        ,  .   ,           230404  110 .  ,    .

     ,  -  ,   ... ,  - .

----------

Anton N,   .            . ,     .   ,      230404  121 .   .

----------


## Anton N.

> Anton N,   .            . ,     .   ,      230404  121 .   .


         ...   .  ,        ,         ... ,  ,    ,  .  -    ,          ...     .       ,     ...     ,        1    ...

----------

110  121      , 110     04010100,  121  .      .   .

----------


## Anton N.

> 110  121      , 110     04010100,  121  .      .   .


   .    .110      .       ?

----------

